# I Have Been Piffed



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

I would like to send out a huge heartfelt THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! to *@Matthee *

I have been the most fortunate recipient of an Aqua RTA! 

@Matthee your generosity and caring nature is truly profound and touching, I tip my hat in honour to thee kind sir. Thank You for this amazing gesture!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (17/4/14)

Wow! @BhavZ - enjoy! You deserve it

@Matthee - that is a special gesture - respect!


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Silver said:


> Wow! @BhavZ - enjoy! You deserve it
> 
> @Matthee - that is a special gesture - respect!


Thank you @Silver!


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

congrats @BhavZ 

may she bring you many happy vaping clouds

and @Matthee well done on your generosity. may the Almighty shower you with his blessings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (17/4/14)

Awesome @BhavZ ! Enjoy that Aqua!


----------



## johan (17/4/14)

Congratulations @BhavZ - you surely deserve it, and kudos to @Matthee !


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Riaz said:


> congrats @BhavZ
> 
> may she bring you many happy vaping clouds
> 
> and @Matthee well done on your generosity. may the Almighty shower you with his blessings





TylerD said:


> Awesome @BhavZ ! Enjoy that Aqua!



Thanks guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations @BhavZ - you surely deserve it, and kudos to @Matthee !


Thanks man! Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/4/14)

Wawawiwa! Congratulations @BhavZ! You truly deserve it, I'm very glad for your part. Your contributions here are hugely appreciated and it's high time you own a RTA. Aqua suits you perfectly!

@Matthee you son of a gun! Hahahaha! Brilliantly well done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Wawawiwa! Congratulations @BhavZ! You truly deserve it, I'm very glad for your part. Your contributions here are hugely appreciated and it's high time you own a RTA. Aqua suits you perfectly!
> 
> @Matthee you sun of a gun! Hahahaha! Brilliantly well done


Thanks man, I must admit I am over the moon. Cant wait to start building!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

The pleasure is all mine, @BhavZ. 
Cannot say it better than @Reinvanhardt :_You truly deserve it. Your contributions here are hugely appreciated and it's high time you own a RTA. Aqua suits you perfectly! _
Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/4/14)

Awesome gesture oom @Matthee and congrats @BhavZ that thing is a beast.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (17/4/14)

congrats dude and well done andre'


----------



## ShaneW (17/4/14)

Congrats @BhavZ you deserve it... this place needs you!

@Matthee ... you too sir are the MAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/14)

Beautiful @Matthee. If I was at my pc I would feel a large group huge coming on. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

hi @Rob Fisher 

and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/14)

Riaz said:


> hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> and welcome to the forum



Huh? Lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Huh? Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


we havent heard from him all day, so i was welcoming him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/14)

Riaz said:


> we havent heard from him all day, so i was welcoming him



Lol eish the peiple on this forum are too funny

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/14)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm out and about till late so everyone please behave because I don't want to have to do some mass fines when I get back. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## crack2483 (17/4/14)

PARTY @ ROBS PLACE! WOOOHOOOO! 









or not. Just sayin. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/4/14)

Congrats @BhavZ!!!! Wow that's amazing! You must enjoy! A well deserved PIF 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Congrats @BhavZ!!!! Wow that's amazing! You must enjoy! A well deserved PIF
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thanks @Metal Liz 

I am so loving it, haven't put it down since I got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/4/14)

Careful not to do a silver hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (24/4/14)

Awsome

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

